# best savings



## jimmy1981 (20 Jul 2007)

hey, this has probably been asked times before but came across site and reading through some threads looked like a good place to get advice. myself and girlfriend are looking to start a savings account toghter. i was wondering what are the best places...rabo,northen etc...most accesiable?few complications? and most important best return? thanks


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jul 2007)

Did you check the _Financial Best Buys_ forum for details of the best deposit rates on offer at the moment?


----------



## jimmy1981 (20 Jul 2007)

thanks clubman, will check it out!!


----------

